# Add a Technology subforum to Off-Topic



## Done (Feb 6, 2018)

I think we should have a technology subforum, to talk mobile phones, smart watches, tech trends, tech industry..etc.

Articles and happenings is too politically oriented for what should be a chill discussion, cryptocurrency and gaming are both tech-based, but are too specialized for the examples I listed.

Would that be a good idea?


----------



## Delta__Heavy (Feb 6, 2018)

I think that would be a great idea, but maybe not limited to technology - Maybe include the sciences as well.  And mathema-
Just STEM, basically.  It's likely that there are users who would appreciate this.

I wonder how _many _others might be in support of this.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Feb 10, 2018)

Do it! Science is the fucking shit!


----------



## Done (Feb 10, 2018)

Delta__Heavy said:


> I wonder how _many _others might be in support of this.





PsychoNerd054 said:


> Do it! Science is the fucking shit!


Added a poll to the thread.


----------



## neger psykolog (Feb 12, 2018)

I think a science/tech subforum would be cool. However I think it might spread the subforums too thin.

It may be better to consolidate it so that its technology/cryptocurrency (with tags to differentiate)

I also think a subforum related to politics might be interesting


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Feb 12, 2018)

Games and crypto would be good as subforums under the tech forum


----------



## :thinking: (Feb 12, 2018)

Too much concentrated autism.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 13, 2018)

die nerds


----------



## usernames can change now! (Feb 16, 2018)

The problem with a "tech" board is you're trying to throw science, space, robotics etc in the same board as consumer tech like smartphones. 4chan's /g/ shows pretty clearly that devolves immediately into fanboy shitflinging, talking about keyboard and watches, and little actual tech discussion.


----------



## neger psykolog (Feb 17, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> The problem with a "tech" board is you're trying to throw science, space, robotics etc in the same board as consumer tech like smartphones. 4chan's /g/ shows pretty clearly that devolves immediately into fanboy shitflinging, talking about keyboard and watches, and little actual tech discussion.



That's because 4chan doesn't have usernames.
Also consumer tech is still "tech".


----------



## Done (Feb 17, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> That's because 4chan doesn't have usernames.
> Also consumer tech is still "tech".


I think this problem can be easily contained with megathreads or something similar.


----------



## Golden Ruler (Feb 23, 2018)

That wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 23, 2018)

Golden Ruler said:


> That wouldn't be a bad idea.


Why? I think it's a great idea.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 27, 2018)

I fucking love technology


----------



## WellManicuredMan (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Delta__Heavy (Mar 30, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> The problem with a "tech" board is you're trying to throw science, space, robotics etc in the same board as consumer tech like smartphones. 4chan's /g/ shows pretty clearly that devolves immediately into fanboy shitflinging, talking about keyboard and watches, and little actual tech discussion.


Then threads for specific topics within each of those fields, I feel that if we were to separate it too many times that we'd be spreading any possible interest on each of the subjects too thinly for any of them to be active.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 30, 2018)

Nah It would just be Null and OwO calling everyone else faggots for not using Chromium.


----------



## Tookie (Mar 30, 2018)

If you do, limit it to technology and leave the science part out or we're going to get plagued with Reddit-tier bullshit.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 31, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> That's because 4chan doesn't have usernames.
> Also consumer tech is still "tech".


Didn't you know tech is only supercomputers and roombas?


----------



## OwO What's This? (Aug 19, 2018)

I feel like the cryptocurrency subforum should be kept as its own thing. It's very nuanced.

I think it's best to try to avoid adding new subforums if possible and just expanding the purpose of existing ones that have an audience that would already be interested in the addition.

Games should include 'geeky' technology, like building your PC or talking about retro hardware or upcoming graphics cards and shit.

As for talking about scientific discoveries and such? To me that feels like something Deep Thoughts should cover, maybe it could help get that subforum taken a bit more seriously. Plus with how often science delves into politics these days, it seems appropriate.


----------

